# Teddy Bear isn't feeling so good :(



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all,
2 days ago I started teddy bear on wet food as a treat, I only give a little (a tea spoon or so) 
So, this morning I noticed his stomach was warmer than usual... He pooped and it was a little softer than usual but not diarreah, he was letting me pet his head for a while and he never let's me do that.. Thats when I realized something was wrong  Also it's been around 97 F or higher in my area for a while now. I was wondering if he may be overheated or his stomach is upset from the new food he was recently introduced to. I really want to take him to the vet and have him checked out but my vet is closed right now so most likely I will take him tomorrow if he is not better by then. Any thoughts on what would be causing this?

Ps. I put the air down to 73F to even out the temp. Should I turn it back up?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Just bumping this up  
He is eaten his food, weighs the same, but I'm not sure if he's dehydrated..


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Aww poor baby, I hope he gets better soon <3
Even though I know nothing about this i am still sending warm thoughts your way. I would wait for Nancy, and other members to add their two cents. I hope you figure out what it is, I know what its like to not know whats wrong with your baby. 
Good Luck and get better Teddy Bear!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

i would wait till a expert handles this one. Wet food never went well with my hedgehog.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks JLF, I think i should PM nancy...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it's been really hot, that is possibly the reason. Don't give him any more new foods and count his kibble to see how much he eats overnight. See what he'es like tomorrow without the canned food and cooler temperatures. Just make sure it isn't too sudden a drop in temperature.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nancy said:


> If it's been really hot, that is possibly the reason. Don't give him any more new foods and count his kibble to see how much he eats overnight. See what he'es like tomorrow without the canned food and cooler temperatures. Just make sure it isn't too sudden a drop in temperature.


Thank you so much Nancy! I just PM'd you so I guess you could ignore it 

I'll keep you guys up to date on everything tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha, you are writing me as I'm writing you. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Haha, you are writing me as I'm writing you. :lol:


What a coincidence :lol: 
I would just like to thank you again for your help!
I have a little eye dropper (brand new) I might syringe him some water later so he does not get dehydrated


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

TeddysMommy said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, you are writing me as I'm writing you. :lol:
> ...


It wouldn't hurt. Remember to put the syringe to the side of his mouth, not straight in. Going from the side works better and less chance of them choking on it.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nancy said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


Okay, I will do that


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys,
He only ate half of what he used to, although I did put some in his elefun last night (if he sees kibble anywhere else but the bowl, he will attack it) Im going to see if it is gone, and if his temp. is okay, Although i did leave 4 mealies in his bowl and all those were gone...so maybe he ate the usual. From what i can tell he drank a little water, and wheeled for around 45+ minutes... Im going to wake him up now and see if his stomach is still warm and his weight is fine 

But one time my dog was on a new food and it took her stomach a week to get better even when on the old food again and she wanted nothing to do with food. So i dont know what i should do.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Hey guys,
> He only ate half of what he used to, although I did put some in his elefun last night (if he sees kibble anywhere else but the bowl, he will attack it) Im going to see if it is gone, and if his temp. is okay, Although i did leave 4 mealies in his bowl and all those were gone...so maybe he ate the usual. From what i can tell he drank a little water, and wheeled for around 45+ minutes... Im going to wake him up now and see if his stomach is still warm and his weight is fine
> 
> But one time my dog was on a new food and it took her stomach a week to get better even when on the old food again and she wanted nothing to do with food. So i dont know what i should do.


Okay, im back... he weighs the same, hes eating right now on my lap  I think just the temp was bothering him... plus im such a worry wort... :roll:

Thank you all for helping me!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so glad he's feeling better! I've been watching this thread from afar cuz I'd be no help.  

Worry wart? You're now part of a BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG club, sister!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> I am so glad he's feeling better! I've been watching this thread from afar cuz I'd be no help.


Thanks Cindy!



> Worry Wort? You're now part of a BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG club, sister!


:lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm glad he's doing ok!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I'm glad he's doing ok!


Thanks!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I was watching this thread too! :lol: 

Happy to hear that Teddy is feeling better. Give him hugs from Milly and I!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I was watching this thread too! :lol:
> 
> Happy to hear that Teddy is feeling better. Give him hugs from Milly and I!


Thank you! I will! Give Milly hugs from me too


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad the adorable Teddy is back on the mend!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

shetland said:


> Glad the adorable Teddy is back on the mend!


hehe  thank you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

WOOHOOO! So glad he's feeling better!!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay! glad he's all better... hot temperature can make them quite unhappy. Misha had me worried sick, because he wheeled less, some nights only ate 4-5 kibble (though, made up for it the following night), and was generally blah. But as soon as temperatures dropped a bit, he's been very much back to normal. Glad Teddy is alright!!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

PJM said:


> WOOHOOO! So glad he's feeling better!!


Thanks Pj  the woohoo part made me laugh a little 

The heat has been terrible, not only affecting hedgehogs :lol: Im glad that Misha is better too!


----------

